# Escucha en tu radio a los controladores aereos



## kronos36 (Abr 27, 2007)

Saludos soy nuevo por aqui y os dejo esta INTERESANTISIMA WEB para los que esten cerca de un aeropuerto entre 0 y 20 km y oir a los controladores de la torre de control.. Tiene video y fotos explicando paso a paso como modificar una vieja radio F.M. para oirlos.

Bueno es un estupendo foro y poco a poco os pondre direcciones guapas, saludotes a tod@s.


http://atc-radio.tripod.com/


----------



## asterión (Oct 12, 2008)

Gracias por tu aporte, vi algo parecido en MAKE ezine, me parece que se llama...


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2008)

En youtube he visto tambien este tipo de tutoriales acerca de modificar el rango de recepcion de una radiecilla china barata..!

Si van a webelectronica.com, hay un articulo  sobre como convertir un receptor AM en uno BLU


----------



## electrodan (Oct 12, 2008)

Dudo que sea muy eficiente, pes al subir la frecuencia del oscilador la fi cambia de valor y es filtrada por la etapa de fi...


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2008)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo..! Creo que mejor seria sacar el IC (por lo general un TA2003) y configurarlo para 118-136 que es donde se da la accion..!


----------



## rubencito1 (Feb 23, 2009)

gracias por el dato, voy a probarlo en mi radio, me parece facil


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mas simple aun... entren a esta direccion y escojan un aeropuerto cerca de donde viven... o pueden escoger cualquier aeropuerto del mundo... 

http://www.liveatc.net/feedindex.php?type=all#mmmx


----------



## capitanp (Feb 24, 2009)

Como es eso no modifican el detector, ya que las torres de control transmiten en AM y no en FM


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 18, 2009)

pues yo ya hice todo el procedimiento es cierto pues el rango se sale de 108Mhz a 155MHz y se logra escuchar un aeropuerto una base militar los walkie tockies de los policias y los radio comunicadores de los taxis pero hice una modificacion con el trimmer grande de que tiene 4 incorporados a dos les puse antena pero en direcciones opuestas una en la direccion norte y en otra en sur y pues las frecuencias varian en estos dias subo el video de que como fue que hice todo el proceso ahh por cierto una duda se puede modificar esos comunicadores de corta distancia para pòder interferir en algunas de esas frecuencias gracias


----------



## electrodan (Mar 19, 2009)

NO INTERFIERAS en ninguna de esas frecuencias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 19, 2009)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> una duda se puede modificar esos comunicadores de corta distancia para pòder interferir en algunas de esas frecuencias gracias




De poderse hacer se puede.... pero si te agarran es prision segura..., ademas de que puedes causar accidentes serios, asi que mejor no lo hagas..


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 19, 2009)

muchisimas gracias gracias a ustedes me evito problemas graves bueno me conformo solo con escucharlos pero tengo otra duda sera que al receptor que yo modifique es posible que sea detectado receptando esas señales 

pdt aqui les dejo dos pistas de audio para que escuchen como hice el proceso y el ajuste y como se escuhan esas señales


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 19, 2009)

aquiu estan los dos archivos


----------



## electrodan (Mar 22, 2009)

Si tu receptor no emite nada (lo mas probable) no te pueden detectar. Además, creo que escucharlos no es ilegal.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 23, 2009)

si eeso si ya en estos dias subo  el video de como hice los pasos y pues no se lo de la parte legal eso de chuzar señales pero bueno y gracias todo bien o si no estaria en la carcel ejjeje gracias todo bien y pues lo del audio no se puede por que este foro no acepta wav


----------



## tercel (Oct 29, 2009)

hola a todos yo tengo un ic ta2003 alguien tendra un circuito para este ic 
 es interesante usar pocos componentes saludos.....


----------

